# Private Antenatal care



## beany28

Hi,
Following my recent BFP, we have decided to go private, but the only clinic that I know of is 352 Lisburn Rd. Does anyone else know of any other clinics in the greater belfast / antrim area? Also, has anyone been to 352 for antenatal care that can offer advice as to which consultants to recommend etc

Thanks
Beanyx


----------



## MaryC

Hi Beany,

Congratulations on your pregnancy! I'm not sure if they offer full antenatal care but I know the Hillsborough Clinic do some antenatal care. I know they do the 3D/4D scans (the ones with the dvds!), I'm hoping to have one done in the next few weeks. I think they would be worth a call, the staff seem very nice there and the clinic itself is a lovely old building that is really well looked after so it feels very homely, it's on the main street in Hillsborough so very easy to find.

I'm nearly 14 weeks pregnant so if you want I'll let you know how I get on at the scan and if I think the scan is any good!

I hope this is of some help!!

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Hi Beany,

I have just spoken with Hillsborough private clinic regarding my scan and they confirmed they do full private antenatal care, there seems to be quite a few consultants as they have three separate clinic for the scans, Monday morning, Wednesday and Thursday evenings. I don't know if Hillsborough is going to be too far for you but the fact they do evening appointments may work for you if you work during the day.

Mary


----------



## beany28

Thanks Mary for checking that out. I will give them a ring, but the only thing is that I am booked in for the Royal, so I would need to make sure they have consultants working out of there. I'll let you know how I get on when I call them!


----------



## Lesley08

i know its getting a bit ahead of myself but I have been thinking of going private if our tx is a success in Oct. I was private with my last DD but that was 13 years ago!!! If its not too cheeky how much is it roughly ( as DH is ready for killing me with the cost of tx, eldest DD wedding and my insatiable desire for fashion and books!!!) I would prob prefer the Lisburn Rd. Also if available Dr Dornan is great but Im not sure if he is still doing private practice as he was ill a while back and gave up for a while!

lesley xx


----------



## beany28

Mary - I called the Hillsborough clinic at lunch but they dont have any consultants working out of the RVH  Its a pity because my friend just had a baby and went their and said they were fantastic.

Lesley - going private at Lisburn rd costs £2400!! Its really expensive, and  Dr Dornan isnt one of the consultants that they mentioned to me when I rang them. I think you can just pay seperatley for scans as opposed to the full package, so if its just peace of mind you're after that might be an option!


----------



## MaryC

Hi Beany,

That's a pity about the Hillsborough clinic, the overall private package is very expensive at £2400!!  I'm not private but I'm going to have the 3d/4d scan done as i think it will be lovely to have, I never had it done when I was pregnant with DD I didn't know you could have it done!!  The scan with Hillsborough is £210 which I think is quite good value especially as you get a dvd of the whole thing too.

Lesley, sorry if i embarrass you by pointing this out but I've only just noticed the ages of your kids, you look sooooo young! What face cream do you use  I admire the fact that you're willing to go back to the nappies etc after so many years even though your DH doesn't have any kids of his own.  Fashion and books are very popular in our house too but at least their split between myself and my DH, he practically eats books he goes through so many!!!   and the fashion domain is mine, especially shoes and bags!

Mary


----------



## MaryC

Hi Loopyone,(I love your name by the way!!)

I'm with Mr Heasley in Craigavon, he is fantastic and I cannot speak highly enough of him (one woman fan club!! ). I have had all my fertility tx with him, both DD and this pregnancy, he has such a lovely manner and is very genuine. He has just become clinical director over in CAH so he is actually having to give up his antenatal clinic as he doesn't have enough time for everything. He may however still be taking private patients for antenatal, he works from his house which is in Portadown. I have his private number  somewhere, if you want it let me know.

Mary

P.s I don't think your jumping the gun enquiring at this stage as it's good to be prepared. Keep up the PMA!!


----------



## betty-77

sorry for being silly but is the lisburn rd address the same as cranmore park on the lisburn rd??  i'm not sure but i do know someone who is private with dr mc faul - works private from cranmore on a monday and she speaks very highly of him.  hope this helps

betty xoxo


----------

